# Timefactors And Speedbird Watch ?



## pcn1 (Jul 10, 2004)

Can anyone tell me more about Timefactors (who are they or him ?) and the speedbird watch.

Im keen on the Speedbird 11, but I think its sold out. On the website they talk of a Speedbird 111 being availible from september ?

Any comments on the quality of these watches ?

Thanks


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Why not ask such questions on the dealer's forum, you'll get more information there?

http://www.tz-uk.com/forum/index.php

Members please note, this thread is not going to become what such threads have in the past.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

It must be fairly stated that the quality is very good and at good prices.

I'm not sure however that everyone here will want to post on this thread









I'll leave it at that!!


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Well I don't feel hesitant about posting









Timefactors is run by Eddie Platts, based in Sheffield. He commissions designs for watches which, usually I think, are then manufactured in Switzerland.

I have three watches from Timefactors:

*"Goldbird" version of the Speedbird II*










*Speedbird 1903*










*PRS-11DN*










They're excellent watches. I had a small problem with my 1903 that required its return (via Eddie) to Switzerland and which was corrected very quickly.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

I agree with Rich, TF watches are excellent quality - looking forward to the Speedbird III 

Here are my two:

PRS 7 Speedbird II










PRS 17










Cheers


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

*PRS-11DN*










like that....looks solid. Good combination with the rhino. Didnt know there was a pv broadarrow....


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jun 25, 2006)

My first, but not my last.










The product is great, the service was exceptional.

I can't recommend Eddie highly enough.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

that looks a huge peice....how big is it???


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jun 25, 2006)

44mm. Just looks massive on my 6.5" wrists.

It wears smaller than it might; it is much thinner than you would expect.


----------



## pcn1 (Jul 10, 2004)

From what Ive read on the TF forum the Speedbird 111 is only going to be availible as a black dial ?

Its a white dial Im after. Pity as I like the "clean" lines of the watch.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I have to ask, why arnt you asking these questions on the TZ forum? It doesnt matter, Im just curious


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> that looks a huge peice....how big is it???


44mm as said, it wears very nicely on a smaller wrist, though.

I post a lot over at TZ-UK, more than here, and you'd probably get more answers over there than here. (Not a criticism, just an observation!)


----------



## pcn1 (Jul 10, 2004)

Im not a subscriber over there. This is the only watch site Ive ever mailed on cause youre all such a friendly bunch !


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I do like that "Italian" (if that's what it's called). I followed the development for a while, then forgot about it and missed out. 44mm is pushing it for me though.


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jun 25, 2006)

rhaythorne said:


> I do like that "Italian" (if that's what it's called). I followed the development for a while, then forgot about it and missed out. 44mm is pushing it for me though.


The Italian LE sold out from its reserve list. The first ten non-LEs went in 24 hours, but Eddie is expecting another 100 in Sept. Keep your eye on the site though, I can't see them hanging around for long.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Aha! Thanks for the info, I didn't know that


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

I have dealt with Eddie in the past. I found him friendly, polite and couldn't fault his customer service. However he is not what I would consider cheap. I find Roy's prices more reasonable.

I was not that happy with the Zeno automatic., either, and moved it on very quickly.

Rob


----------



## TimD (Feb 7, 2004)

I have a Speedbird MKI and MKII and love them both.

You should also check out Roy's site click the RLT Watches button at the top of the page and go and have a look at the RLT69, Ollech and Wajs Military and Swiss Military Style watches.

Cheers,

Tim.


----------

